# Look a Fixie!



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Look going aluminum with a fixed gear. 
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/08/12/look-cycles-introducing-new-alp-464-fixed-gear-frame/
Debuting in Europe first, the new Look ALP 464 fixed gear frame shares the geometry of the 496. It gets a carbon, aero fork, large downtube for stiffness and sliding dropouts with metal reinforcements. Frame material is butted aluminum.
BikeBiz reports it’ll be backed by a heavy PR and marketing campaign in the UK and carry a frame/fork retail of £649.99.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

look? aluminum? wtf?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I wish LOOK would make cross bikes


----------

